# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  English for Spanish
I am willing to help someone with their English is they will help me learn spanish.

----------


## lepensuer

I can help you with your Spanish!

----------

Really? Thank you. A bunch of my friends will go off and speak Spanish and I can't understand a word.

----------


## Palacio

Help me! I need lots of help with pronunciation and have no one to practice with  ::

----------

